# My VIDANTA Nuevo Vallarta presentation story



## DRIless (Sep 11, 2020)

Thursday arrival, the only plane at Immigration and Customs, had my COVID form pre-printed and filled out so jumped passed most everyone as thsese weren't available until you entered the hall for Immigration.  OK, so I've muscled my way through the 'shark tank' after immigration and customs at PVR many times.  Put your head down, smile, keep moving to the exit outside.  They would have given me a free ride to wherever I wanted to go as long as the next day they could come pick me up for a tour.  Walked out of the airport past where the taxis pay their tax on each fare leaving the airport and paid a taxi 1/3 the fare from the airport pick-up to my resort.

Friends were going to Vallarta Adventures - Rhythms of the Night on Friday so we bought tickets to go with them.  It was then cancelled for rain/wind, so we rescheduled for Saturday, but our friends had to take a refund as they had another engagement Saturday and were leaving on Sunday.  I would never book the VIP package, the extra cost only gets you first on and off the boat on the way across Banderas Bay, seating up front in the small outdoor amphitheater, then first out of the amphitheater to your own dining area but drinks and food are the same and very mediocre.  But I digress.  Paying for VIP doesn't get you to the front of the line to check-in and get your wristband for boarding.   Even before you get to that point you have to stop and pay port taxes and there's an official looking person who tells you this and then tries to take the conversation to a VIDANTA tour.  So, when you get there on time there's lots of time to kill and you're in a lobby with lots of opportunity to spend money/booths with drinks and trinkets, but there's also official looking people with no name tags standing at high top tables gesturing to you to talk to them.  They start with telling you what to expect on your Rythms of the Night trip/tour then lead you to "Want another (Vallarta Adventures) tour for free."  They're VIDANTA.  Hey, I had a half hour to kill, why let them have a chance at anyone else.
Wow,  offered Maintenance Fee Reimbursement for an owned timeshare (Nebulous)
offered free R/T airline ticket back to PVR or wherever (Nebulous)
offered offered a free resort week (Nebulous)
offered a tour (Puerto Vallarta City , San Sebastian, Sayulita, Zip Lines, etc.)
offered Transportation to and from via taxi.
They wanted a $50 deposit in case I didn't show.

Wasn't doing anything on the next day, Sunday, so I bargained for all of the above plus two tours for two and said NO when they only wanted to do a second tour at 50% off.  Also said I'd only give then 200 Pesos deposit (less than $10) and my word was better than the Mexican Peso.  They said OK.

So Mr VIDANTA, who had said that he was going to be with us all day and get us home, too, was outside my resort bright and early.  He gave us the two tours promised but they were with 'Discovery Tours'  not Vallarta Adventures as expected.  He also added a bottle of Tequila or Kahlua, I went with name brand Kahlua.  Then he drove us down to a taxi stand and I never saw him again.

Greeted wonderfully on arrival at VIDANTA after having temperature taken and hand sanitizer at the main gate of this gigantic Disney World type complex.  Taken by golf cart limo to a Grand Bliss building and warmly greeted again.  Went inside to register and show IDs and proof of ownership (for Maintenance Fee reimbursement, etc.)  Finally met my guy who escorted me through beautiful gardens and by beautiful pools to a terrific buffet brunch.   Chit chat and conversation that he's really not in sales, he's corporate and is not on commission, yeah. (Sometime later he did say that he got bonuses for meeting and exceeding goals.)  After breakfast a walk to see a Grand Bliss unit and then to his 'office' and more talk about what I owned and what they were going to offer ... not a timeshare, a "membership."

Membership of FOUR Grand Bliss weeks plus FOUR 'other' weeks.  No fee except when you use, don't have to use all every year.  Fee for GB weeks $1000-$3000 depending on unit size desired.  'Other' weeks were described as weeks that come from inventory they have purchased from new owners on trades costing the member $399-$999 to use depending on size and, of course, availability.  Price?  Only $890,000.00 (not Pesos.)  We can only take one of your timeshares in trade as we've taken in too many in the past.  We are members of ARDA and they 'regulate' us, really?  ARDA has a database and we enter your ownership info and ARDA tells us what your equity is worth.  OK, I'll trade my 900,000 point Wyndham Midtown 45,  what's that worth.  Data entered in front of me and 5-10 minutes later 'ARDA' sends them back my value of $216,000.00.  Now my membership cost is only $674k.  Somewhere in here salesman#2 sits down and says he'll take all my Wyndham contracts and my equity is $657,000.  I only owe $232,000 for my new membership now!  Told #1 and #2 that it wasn't happening.  #3 the 'Quality Control' escort us out of the 'tank' talking to us on the way up to a table outside.  She gets off the quality and starts offering us smaller offerings ... and WHAT?  #1 didn't talk to you about PRIVILEGED  and AMBASSADOR?  OMG, he was great but #1 left that out, please don't get him in trouble.

PRIVILEGED - Maybe you get to use all your weeks at Grand Bliss instead of 'other.'  I didn't go down that rabbit hole.
AMBASSADOR - Wow, you get weeks to give to Charity (But you can put any name on them but yours and use them)  I won't tell.

Somewhere it went dow to 2 Grand Bliss and 2 Other, then 1 of each for only $59,000.  Somewhere in there #4 took over.  I was just say "puleeze, no"  by that time.

Then escorted to bowels of some building where #5 tried again, he wasn't sales he was 'resort management,'  then #6, dressed to kill, she offered $1,900. for the 1 Grand Bliss Week and one 'Other,"

NO.  She sashayed ahead of us to gifting where we were given

Maintenance Fee Reimbursement for an owned timeshare (almost worthless bongo bucks that had to be spent as 'partial payment' on some site for savings off hotels, cruises, mechandise and more provided by International Cruise and Excursion Gallery - ICE, dba Vida Lifestyle) didn't give even one ten the the amount promised.  Reminds me of the SFX savings account..... I know SFX is 'connected' with VIDANTA, VIDANTA provides them exchange inventory for sales leads.

Free R/T airline ticket back to PVR or wherever (One of those certs that you have to pay $75 non-refundable/ticket to activate and maybe in the off season they'll get you a flight where you pay the taxes and the max base fare is $400).  Provided bt Grand Incentives.

Free resort week (1BR must pay non-refundable registration fee of $125 plus resort taxes, parking fees, resort fees of $5-$40/night)  Provided by all sorts of names Journey Eight, Take a Getaway, Time Travel of Pompano Beach, etc; yes it's an offer to sell timeshare.

We were then directed out a door and up a ramp that left us nowhere with no clue as to where to go to get the taxi back to civilization.  Finally flagged down a golf cart type 'bus' which took us to a parking and taxi depot.  Taxi driver tried to charge us more that the normal fare mis-quoting from the pre-printed matrix which did have the correct fare.



I did enjoy the tours to San Sebastian and Sayulita.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 11, 2020)

Sounds accurate.  How long did it take?


----------



## Iggyearl (Sep 11, 2020)

OP. You, sir, have one of the best memories in the universe.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 12, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Sounds accurate.  How long did it take?


It was a long day as the taxi ride took 45min each way.  Check in and form filling, great breakfast which included obligatory fact finding questions, maybe 4 hours with sales #1-#6 plus gifting, then 30 min to find our own way out to their parking/taxi stand.  A 9-5 workday is a good guess.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 12, 2020)

Iggyearl said:


> OP. You, sir, have one of the best memories in the universe.


 Hmmmm, terrific short term memory, after that it all goes fuzzy.


----------



## richontug (Sep 12, 2020)

We are never going back to Vidanta.  Anyone want a Mayan Palace unit?


----------



## amrjack (Sep 12, 2020)

As an owner, the $1,900 for one gr bliss + one other sounds pretty good. Might have said make The “other“  A Preferred and we have a deal. The Resort is one of the finest - we spend 9 or more weeks each year. No doubt have over paid, but if you enjoy it -   There are Vidanta resorts in PVR, Cabo and Riviera Maya - all top of line and lesser resorts in Matazlan, puerto Penesco, Acapulco. Having said all that, my advice to my visitors is Never take the presentation/update unless you have an interest in buying. You will waste an entire day of your vacation at minimum, come home aggravated and maybe have a few nights of buyers remorse. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pittle (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info. 

Hubs is often snagged by the guys at Mega in PV to go for a tour.  He is offered $400-$500 US cash, free flights, etc. and even when he tells them we own there, they says it is OK, they will still give him that and it will save us from doing the update when we go.  We choose not to take them up on the offer and not to do update tours at the resort.  We are happy with the 2 units that we have there and do not plan to add more or upgrade..

I agree with you on the Rhythms of the Night, I was not impressed with the food.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 12, 2020)

pittle said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Hubs is often snagged by the guys at Mega in PV to go for a tour.  He is offered $400-$500 US cash, free flights, etc. and even when he tells them we own there, they says it is OK, they will still give him that and it will save us from doing the update when we go.  We choose not to take them up on the offer and not to do update tours at the resort.  We are happy with the 2 units that we have there and do not plan to add more or upgrade..
> 
> I agree with you on the Rhythms of the Night, I was not impressed with the food.


OMG, there's a guy who speaks perfect English with no 'uniform,' walks with a walker, who lives in the alcohol aisle at the MEGA.  Been there every time for the last three years!  Nice as he can be.  He congratulated me for surviving VIDANTA with a smile still on my face.  The toughest in Mexico, he said.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 12, 2020)

amrjack said:


> As an owner, the $1,900 for one gr bliss + one other sounds pretty good. Might have said make The “other“  A Preferred and we have a deal. The Resort is one of the finest - we spend 9 or more weeks each year. No doubt have over paid, but if you enjoy it -   There are Vidanta resorts in PVR, Cabo and Riviera Maya - all top of line and lesser resorts in Matazlan, puerto Penesco, Acapulco. Having said all that, my advice to my visitors is Never take the presentation/update unless you have an interest in buying. You will waste an entire day of your vacation at minimum, come home aggravated and maybe have a few nights of buyers remorse. Just my 2 cents.


Yes, they "couldn't believe" that I wouldn't take them up on that offer.  I'm sure that if I'd asked for Preferred or Privileged or whatever, they would have obliged.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 12, 2020)

pittle said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I agree with you on the Rhythms of the Night, I was not impressed with the food.


good to know - of the various tour options - it gets good reviews .
we have never done a PV tour - except our own wanderings

If we every do - “Rhythms of the Night” - I will make sure to get a good enough price $ deal that 
the average food quality isn’t a - “ paid too much “ problem.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 12, 2020)

DRIless said:


> OMG, there's a guy who speaks perfect English with no 'uniform,' walks with a walker, who lives in the alcohol aisle at the MEGA. .....  He congratulated me for surviving VIDANTA with a smile still on my face.  The toughest in Mexico, he said.



Vida Sales - likely has one of the best “ close rates “ as well.

Glad you “enjoyed” the experience -


----------



## Eric B (Sep 12, 2020)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> good to know - of the various tour options - it gets good reviews .
> we have never done a PV tour - except our own wanderings
> 
> If we every do - “Rhythms of the Night” - I will make sure to get a good enough price $ deal that
> the average food quality isn’t a - “ paid too much “ problem.



If you do the it, don't pay for the drink package either.  They ply you with drinks whether or not you did (Pacifico, rum punches, etc.) on the boat ride and at the dinner because the servers in both spots realize that you're more likely to tip better after a few refreshing beverages.

We didn't think the food was too bad; fairly decent for a buffet style dinner.  Kind of wonder what it's like now.



DRIless said:


> OMG, there's a guy who speaks perfect English with no 'uniform,' walks with a walker, who lives in the alcohol aisle at the MEGA.  Been there every time for the last three years!  Nice as he can be.  He congratulated me for surviving VIDANTA with a smile still on my face.  The toughest in Mexico, he said.



Mark Anthony is a great guy; we did take him up on a Vidanta tour last trip down to get the Rhythms tickets and a tour to San Sebastian.  Also got the "free vacation" and the "free flights" but don't think we'll ever use it since neither was really free and we can do better with II getaways or RCI extra vacations.  Next time, we'll ask him for cash....


----------



## Arusso (Sep 12, 2020)

DRIless said:


> Thursday arrival, the only plane at Immigration and Customs, had my COVID form pre-printed and filled out so jumped passed most everyone as thsese weren't available until you entered the hall for Immigration.  OK, so I've muscled my way through the 'shark tank' after immigration and customs at PVR many times.  Put your head down, smile, keep moving to the exit outside.  They would have given me a free ride to wherever I wanted to go as long as the next day they could come pick me up for a tour.  Walked out of the airport past where the taxis pay their tax on each fare leaving the airport and paid a taxi 1/3 the fare from the airport pick-up to my resort.
> 
> Friends were going to Vallarta Adventures - Rhythms of the Night on Friday so we bought tickets to go with them.  It was then cancelled for rain/wind, so we rescheduled for Saturday, but our friends had to take a refund as they had another engagement Saturday and were leaving on Sunday.  I would never book the VIP package, the extra cost only gets you first on and off the boat on the way across Banderas Bay, seating up front in the small outdoor amphitheater, then first out of the amphitheater to your own dining area but drinks and food are the same and very mediocre.  But I digress.  Paying for VIP doesn't get you to the front of the line to check-in and get your wristband for boarding.   Even before you get to that point you have to stop and pay port taxes and there's an official looking person who tells you this and then tries to take the conversation to a VIDANTA tour.  So, when you get there on time there's lots of time to kill and you're in a lobby with lots of opportunity to spend money/booths with drinks and trinkets, but there's also official looking people with no name tags standing at high top tables gesturing to you to talk to them.  They start with telling you what to expect on your Rythms of the Night trip/tour then lead you to "Want another (Vallarta Adventures) tour for free."  They're VIDANTA.  Hey, I had a half hour to kill, why let them have a chance at anyone else.
> Wow,  offered Maintenance Fee Reimbursement for an owned timeshare (Nebulous)
> ...


Bravo !  With some modification,  the experience posted pretty much mirrors mine a few years ago - but at at a different location.  I had lived in Mexico years ago, therefore, understand the history, culture and the language.  Nevertheless, my party booked at a Vidanta property not knowing much about the brand.  I booked primarily because it was not an "all inclusive" resort.  Upon arrival, I was immediatley impressed by the pristine Disney-like layout and in-property transportation, the absolute immaculate cleanliness, resort-appropriate, locale correct (albeit uniformed) polite and hospitable staff.  Check in was more like sitting with your personal banker to apply for a line of credit, check credentials, and, obtain the requisite imprint of a guaranteed recognized method of payment.  We were then cordially directed to another nearby lounge-like area where we were approached by a male bartender who asked us for our preference of cocktail.  A few seconds later,  an associate offered us warm towels to freshen up and placed "botanitas" (chips and salsa, etc) explaining that our personal attendant would be joining us in a few seconds.  Well, there she was........she introduced herself (a blond young Californian in haute couture).  In short, her job was to get us to book a tour of the property - some 500 acres or so with many different types of lodging, eateries and ammenities at each.  As noted in the post, we were offered several enticements.  We were offered a couple of times.  I declined and we were then escorted - 5 star like treatmenrt - to post- modern first floor unit (easily over 1000 ft sq. 12 ft ceilings elegantly furnishes) that, would be the equal of some million dollar condo digs in a prime location back in the USA.  Thinking about what I had just experience, I was curious.  I wanted to know what something like this would cost.  Out came the laptop to learn more about Vidanta.  Got the basics........

There is always more.  Knowing that I had no intention of buying anything.....I still wanted to know what the Rules were.  So I checked the applicable Mexican law on the subject of timeshares and learned of the consumer protection reforms that had been enacted specifically related to recission. Armed with info, I booked the "tour" on my terms.   I learned that they had:

1) a "trade-in" offer just as described above by DRILess.  After the "valuation" they rework the deal.  Much like kneading dough.   From my perspective, the big problem is that they use a third party timeshare disposal company (name intentionally witheld) based in the US - and, of course,  there is no guarantee the efforts of the third party would be successful.  If the deal goes south, there could be significant repercussions - even if a great purchase price for their "membership" is agreed to.

2) for US customers, Vidanta has a US based subsidiary and has an agreemet with the SFX exchange company.   

3) I reviewed the paperwork  - the product is, as noted, a membership - a "pay to use" - when a booking is made after the initial a down payment - with absolutely no legal tie to any real estate interest at all.  Just mention of a "type" of accomodation.  So, it would be incorrect to refer to the user fees as a maintenance fee.  

Time consuming, as noted. Did not buy.  But I can see why some would succumb.


----------



## remowidget (Sep 12, 2020)

We did this a few years back. We were in Walmart after checking out waiting on friends, who were on their first trip to Cancun with us. We just happened to stop by the booth offering excursions and started talking with the guy. We never would have talked to him if we weren't waiting on our friends. He kept making us offers and we kept saying we had to talk with our friends. He ended up giving us 4 Chichen Itza Bus tours and 4 all day Catamaran trips to la Isla Murejes. 

Vidanta paid our cab to and from. They also gave us breakfast. The resort is gorgeous, Disneyland like. The sales pitch was ridiculous.  He even argued that we couldn't go to Hawaii on our current ownership, something have done multiple times. Lol. In the end, I left feeling like it was a lot of reward for a day of misery.  I wouldn't do it again though. Not sure I would even trade through II to go there because of the experience. I would definitely need to learn more from an owner.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 1, 2020)

DRIless said:


> Thursday arrival, the only plane at Immigration and Customs, had my COVID form pre-printed and filled out so jumped passed most everyone as thsese weren't available until you entered the hall for Immigration.  OK, so I've muscled my way through the 'shark tank' after immigration and customs at PVR many times.  Put your head down, smile, keep moving to the exit outside.  They would have given me a free ride to wherever I wanted to go as long as the next day they could come pick me up for a tour.  Walked out of the airport past where the taxis pay their tax on each fare leaving the airport and paid a taxi 1/3 the fare from the airport pick-up to my resort.
> 
> Friends were going to Vallarta Adventures - Rhythms of the Night on Friday so we bought tickets to go with them.  It was then cancelled for rain/wind, so we rescheduled for Saturday, but our friends had to take a refund as they had another engagement Saturday and were leaving on Sunday.  I would never book the VIP package, the extra cost only gets you first on and off the boat on the way across Banderas Bay, seating up front in the small outdoor amphitheater, then first out of the amphitheater to your own dining area but drinks and food are the same and very mediocre.  But I digress.  Paying for VIP doesn't get you to the front of the line to check-in and get your wristband for boarding.   Even before you get to that point you have to stop and pay port taxes and there's an official looking person who tells you this and then tries to take the conversation to a VIDANTA tour.  So, when you get there on time there's lots of time to kill and you're in a lobby with lots of opportunity to spend money/booths with drinks and trinkets, but there's also official looking people with no name tags standing at high top tables gesturing to you to talk to them.  They start with telling you what to expect on your Rythms of the Night trip/tour then lead you to "Want another (Vallarta Adventures) tour for free."  They're VIDANTA.  Hey, I had a half hour to kill, why let them have a chance at anyone else.
> Wow,  offered Maintenance Fee Reimbursement for an owned timeshare (Nebulous)
> ...


Can’t believe anyone would try to sell you a resort or developer TS


----------



## youknowthenight (Jan 18, 2021)

Staying here on an exchange...did the tour today. $150 credit, plus the usual 10% off and "discount card." The biggest irritation to me is that they said the presentation part would be 60 minutes, and it was about 2 hours (of course after breakfast, and before the pass around). The funny thing is, most presentations in the US say either 90 or 120 minutes. If they had just been upfront about the time, I would have still gone, and been less irritated (I was very polite for the first 105 minutes, after that more firm and direct). The breakfast was good though, and fearing that I was going to be there for 4 hours at least, this wasn't so bad.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 18, 2021)

If you got out after just two hours, you did very well for a Vidanta presentation.  They always make a point of verifying that you have absolutely nothing else scheduled the day they set up for a presentation, including dinner reservations.  That's kind of a hint that they might take that long....


----------



## youknowthenight (Jan 18, 2021)

Eric B said:


> If you got out after just two hours, you did very well for a Vidanta presentation.  They always make a point of verifying that you have absolutely nothing else scheduled the day they set up for a presentation, including dinner reservations.  That's kind of a hint that they might take that long....


Yep, from the start of breakfast to being completely released was more like 3.5 hours. "Presentation" was 2 hours. I just don't get why they literally circle and have you sign something that says, the presentation is 60 minutes.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 18, 2021)

youknowthenight said:


> ...and have you sign something that says, the presentation is 60 minutes.



IMO - clocks run slower in Mexico. You were in the sales room for 60 minutes
It is just your personal timepiece that shows it was 2 hours .

also,- any time you speak or ask questions is not on their clock
LOL

Thanks for posting.


----------



## shorep (Jan 19, 2021)

Ask questions, clock stops, bit like sporting events with added timeouts, was nearly six hours, torrential rain outside, no escape, no spades to dig a tunnel, never mind breakfast we were there for lunch and more, hate to buy a car in Mexico.!


----------



## youknowthenight (Jan 19, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> IMO - clocks run slower in Mexico. You were in the sales room for 60 minutes
> It is just your personal timepiece that shows it was 2 hours .
> 
> also,- any time you speak or ask questions is not on their clock
> ...


Hahaha ok point well taken. I'll make sure to recalibrate my watch next time.


----------



## shorep (Jan 20, 2021)

youknowthenight said:


> Hahaha ok point well taken. I'll make sure to recalibrate my watch next time.


Best not go in with a timepiece,they will have that as well as the shirt from your back, still the Vidante presentation may become the thing to do in lockdown covid times, where time does standstill.........or even go backwards,makes for a long vacation!!!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 20, 2021)

shorep said:


> Best not go in with a timepiece,they will have that as well as the shirt from your back, still the Vidante presentation may become the thing to do in lockdown covid times, where time does standstill.........or even go backwards,makes for a long vacation!!!!



Antidotal evidence is that if you survive with your wallet locked down-  Vida Sales presentations can give you immunity to most high pressure sales presentations.
There are some participants who develop an allergic reaction and some who decide to return for repeat doses.

The @DRIless post that started  this thread may suggest that memory can be improved via repeat doses of
timeshare sales presentations.


----------



## shorep (Jan 21, 2021)

Most of the presentations would give the KGB endless material for tutorials and training sessions, one can only wonder about an outfit with so many 'managers',bit like the outfit I worked for in a past life!!!The amount of paper used is a problem for the rain forest.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 21, 2021)

youknowthenight said:


> The biggest irritation to me is that they said the presentation part would be 60 minutes, and it was about 2 hours (of course after breakfast, and before the pass around). The funny thing is, most presentations in the US say either 90 or 120 minutes.


It's possible to do it in less than 90 minutes.  During our 4th, yes 4th, presentation with them we were out in 84 minutes (including the pass around).  We kept reminding them we were required to be there for only 60 minutes.  Clearly we failed at keeping it to 60, but it's the best we were able to do.


----------



## youknowthenight (Jan 21, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> It's possible to do it in less than 90 minutes.  During our 4th, yes 4th, presentation with them we were out in 84 minutes (including the pass around).  We kept reminding them we were required to be there for only 60 minutes.  Clearly we failed at keeping it to 60, but it's the best we were able to do.


I actually went in thinking I would walk out after 60 minutes, even if it meant passing up the gifts. They did a really good job of making it feel like it was about to be over (over and over). Now that I know better, I'd just set the alarm for 60 minutes and go.


----------



## musictom (Jan 24, 2021)

2 years ago, we did it in 52 minutes. After we said "no" to the check in lady multiple times, she finally made us an offer we couldn't refuse. No breakfast, and 45 minutes total. Upgrade to GM, $150 credit, black card, and 10% off. I took the bait.

We went to our appointment, and were met by an older English-accented salesman. Of course, he wasn't in sales, more customer service, blah, blah, blah. We watched the little Vidanta video, he took us through a couple of GL units (we're MP level), and then started in on the pitch.

We were armed to the teeth with information, and ready to call up my contract on the phone if needed. I kept correcting him when he said something different about our contract (commission fee to Vidanta on sales, golf privileges, senior certificates, etc.)

He got to the point to show us we already had $74,000 in equity with Vidanta, and I smirked. I offered our friend the opportunity to buy our unit at 1/2 price. Too bad it's illegal for him to buy owner units.  I then said, "You and I both know I have $0 in equity, and that it would likely cost me a few thousand to get rid of my unit. We have eight years left on our 25 year contract (bought in 2002). We'll use it 8 more times, and then we'll rent from an owner if we want to come back.

His reply was "it sounds as if this program isn't for you". He then said he'd clear up our paperwork, and we'd be on our way. This is when I knew the next level up would appear. Low and behold, 3 minutes later, our British friend has our certificates, shakes hands, and wishes us a pleasant vacation. I couldn't believe it! Out in 52 minutes.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 24, 2021)

musictom said:


> 2 years ago,....His reply was "it sounds as if this program isn't for you" He then said he'd clear up our paperwork, and we'd be on our way.
> This is when I knew the next level up would appear.
> Low and behold, 3 minutes later, our British friend has our certificates, shakes hands, and wishes us a pleasant vacation. I couldn't believe it! Out in 52 minutes.


Next level up must have been busy - closing a deal.

We did a Feb 2020 presentation. Nice enjoyable sales rep. knowledgeable/ Vidanta background in other depts. before moving to sales.

We did get 5 minutes of his sales mgr & spent the time complimenting our rep. while continuing to say that we were not planning to upgrade from our Mayan Palace contract.

- then we were past off to the nice lady whose job is to get us to sign off. Of course her real job is to outline all the extra weeks we are declining and get us to reconsider.

added- as owners we did not get the additional hand off to the exit package crew -
a benefit of ownership. 


As presentations go - it was an “enjoyable one”. We did get 50 % of the resort fee - 2 massages - 10% off meals.
We were at the MP-PV Marina for 2 weeks - our registered week in a 1 bedroom and an RCI week in a 2 bedroom
Our sons joined us for most of the 2 bedroom week.


----------

